# À votre bon c½ur m'sieurs dames



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (15 Juillet 2005)

*Mes chers enfants, mes chers amis*


Vous n'êtes pas sans savoir que la vie d'un homme de foi est devenue particulièrement dure en cette morne et moderne époque...

Aussi, face à la raréfaction des fidèles et face à la réduction des dons perçus, je dois me contraindre à de nombreuses privations et me vois réduit à faire de douloureux choix.
J'ai ainsi du me résoudre à de drastiques réductions énergétiques, qui auront la fâcheuse conséquence de rendre ma pauvre existence encore plus austère.

Aussi, afin d'éviter litiges, impayés et coupures d'électricité, j'ai du baisser pour moitié la consommation de mon auréole qui s'est mise à clignoter... de vils, impurs et agnostiques esprits l'ont aussitôt qualifiée de "tranche d'ananas épileptique".

Devant la pression grandissante à laquelle je suis confronté au quotidien, je fais appel à votre générosité pour aider à ma survie. Merci d'adresser vos dons à Mac Génération, en prenant soin de mentionner "opération il faut sauver lepurfilsdelasagesse", qui transmettra.

Par avance merci pour votre bonté.


----------



## lumai (15 Juillet 2005)

Il ne s'agit que de ton ananas, hein ! 

À part ça, tu peux resté décapité. Ça te va bien même !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Aussi, afin d'éviter litiges, impayés et coupures d'électricité, j'ai du baisser pour moitié la consommation de mon auréole qui s'est mise à clignoter... de vils, impurs et agnostiques esprits l'ont aussitôt qualifiée de
> *


*



ah !!!!  


ce n'est donc pas pour signaler un  post dangereux aux modos ton clignotement ?   



.....qui le cru  




edit : peux pas voter, manque le

 c - je sais pas 



   *


----------



## katelijn (16 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Mes chers enfants, mes chers amis*
> 
> 
> Vous n'êtes pas sans savoir que la vie d'un homme de foi est devenue particulièrement dure en cette morne et moderne époque...
> ...



T'inquiète pas mon frère, Dieu te le rendra!
 :love:  :love:  :love: 


Tant que ton "auréole" n'est pas genre "Parkinson ", on supporteras :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> T'inquiète pas mon frère, Dieu te le rendra!
> :love:  :love:  :love:



*C'est pas gentil de se moquer*
déjà que depuis ma décapitation j'y voyais plus très clair...



 :mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Juillet 2005)

Qu'on lui arrache les burnes !!!


----------



## mikoo (16 Juillet 2005)

J'ai voté "tout simplement formidable" mais j'aurais quand même préféré un donut à la place...


----------



## La SAGEsse (16 Juillet 2005)

Que tu es kitch, chouchou...  


 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## teo (16 Juillet 2005)

*Dans le genre...*
Tu peux faire aussi tourner ta tête ?   

_Moi j'aime bien, ça fait presque disco, ça me donne envie de jouer à la pétanque avec la boule à facette et sa tête  

Je te fais un virement dès que je peux _


----------



## Hurrican (16 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Qu'on lui arrache les burnes !!!


Le supplice de l'iPod suffira.


----------



## duracel (16 Juillet 2005)

Le clignotage, je trouve pas ça terrible.
A voté


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Juillet 2005)

Un sage qui perd la tête, je trouve déjà que ça manque un poil de crédibilité, mais ta tranche d'ananas, là, si tu vois pas la différence avec une auréole, ça commence carrément à craindre !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Juillet 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Un sage qui perd la tête, je trouve déjà que ça manque un poil de crédibilité




*Cher monsieur 77*
Comme vous n'êtes pas sans le savoir, nul n'est prophète en son pays.

Il en fut ainsi de Saint Denis, premier évêque de la ville de Paris qui aurait vécu au 3e siècle, avant d'être persécuté par l'empereur Dèce et de mourir décapité. Selon la légende, sa tête séparée de son corps aurait continué à prêcher la bonne parole.
C'est pour cette raison que, mon bon monsieur 77, ce saint est représenté décapité.
La basilique éponyme aurait été bâtie sur l'emplacement de son tombeau.

Vous serez prié à l'avenir, avant de douter, de prendre exemple sur notre ami Téo et de m'adresser une petite contribution financière.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Juillet 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Le clignotage, je trouve pas ça terrible.
> A voté




*Une pile*
qui vient me narguer...


----------



## guytantakul (16 Juillet 2005)

Trop marrant, j'ai fait une recherche ce matin sur le forum avec : "avatar insupportable thebig"
sans résultat... (en plus c'est vrai - je pense que certains peuvent vérifier )
Heureusement que tu as lancé un fil, ça me dédouanne de suite


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Cher monsieur 77*
> Comme vous n'êtes pas sans le savoir, nul n'est prophète en son pays.
> 
> Il en fut ainsi de Saint Denis, premier évêque de la ville de Paris qui aurait vécu au 3e siècle, avant d'être persécuté par l'empereur Dèce et de mourir décapité. Selon la légende, sa tête séparée de son corps aurait continué à prêcher la bonne parole.
> ...



Saint Denis était sans doute un sait homme, mais la question est "était-il sage ?" Vu comme il à fini, le doute reste permis. Toutefois, une chose est sure, lorsque sa tête à divorcée de son corps, il n'avait pas encore perçu sa tranche d'ananas, qui ne lui a été remise par le sergeange fourrier du grand patron "qui êtes aux cieux", lors de son arrivée la haut. on peut donc en déduire une certaine inadéquation entre ta filiation réclamée* et l'image que tu veux nous en donner !    :rateau:  :rateau: 

Par ailleurs, pour la contribution financière ... euh ... comment dire ? ... DT© est je crois, l'expression consacrée.

C'est vrai, quoi, on croit rêver, me demander du pognon à moi ! carrément indécent, là.


(*) La sagesse, si elle porte bien son nom, a du se tenir éloignée de tout qui pourrait provoquer chez elle la naissance d'un fils, pur ou non.


----------



## Spyro (16 Juillet 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Le clignotage, je trouve pas ça terrible.


C'est clair, poildep il fait ça beaucoup mieux


----------



## guytantakul (16 Juillet 2005)

poildep, il prend combien pour un bon clignotage ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Juillet 2005)

*Faisons un point sur les votes*
Je suis déjà décapité, me voilà a présent crucifié...



 :rateau:


----------



## jhk (16 Juillet 2005)

Ne point perdre espoir il faut !
Les temps sont durs, et pas seulement pour les hommes de foi.
Perso, l'ananas épileptique m'attire sans cesse le regard ... Trop peut-être.
J'ai contribué à la hauteur de mes moyens. C'est peu, je sais, mais si ça peut t'aider à refaire fonctionner l'ananas à plein régime ...


----------



## Spyro (16 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Faisons un point sur les votes*
> Je suis déjà décapité, me voilà a présent crucifié...


Tu aurais gagné si tu avais mis l'option "moins insupportable que l'avatar de JPTK(1)"   
Ou que celui de DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD(1)
_Ou les deux_


(1) _Que je salue au passage_   :love:​


----------



## guytantakul (16 Juillet 2005)

Plus de frames, voire quasiment une cinquantaine d'étapes, dispersées sur deux secondes me semblent partaites pour le but à atteindre


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Juillet 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Par ailleurs, pour la contribution financière ... euh ... comment dire ? ... DT© est je crois, l'expression consacrée.



*Vrai, comme pour les distributeurs  de monnaie*
faut glisser le biffeton dans la fente... après tout, ça se tient


----------



## Aragorn (16 Juillet 2005)

*Une auréole qui clignote c'est étrange tout de même.* 

Cela signifie que tu n'es un saint qu'à 50 % et donc par conséquent que tu ne peux être "le pur fils de la sagesse" CQFD   

:king:

P.S. par souci de neutralité, je ne me prononcerai donc pas sur la question de cette tranche d'ananas


----------



## Luc G (16 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> Je suis déjà décapité, me voilà a présent crucifié...



À défaut d'être cru, ne pas s'y fier


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Juillet 2005)

mais alors comment qu'on fait quand on voudrait que la tranche ne clignote pas, mais qu'on a po envie de donner de les sous?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Mes chers enfants, mes chers amis*
> j'ai du baisser pour moitié la consommation de mon auréole qui s'est mise à clignoter...




apres une recherche multe approfondie   
je viens de decouvrir que tu n'es  que un imposteur      

les sages eux ne consonment pas d'electicité , juste a noel pour le sapin
et le dimanche de messe dans les jours rigureux* !!!!! :rateau:  :rateau: 




* il ne faut pas que les fideles prennent froid et que leur portefeuille se grippe


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Tu aurais gagné si tu avais mis l'option "moins insupportable que l'avatar de JPTK(1)"
> Ou que celui de DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD(1)
> _Ou les deux_
> 
> ...




oui, mais de toute facon, le plus bel avatar, c'est celui d'El Chico....


----------



## teo (16 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> oui, mais de toute facon, le plus bel avatar, c'est celui d'El Chico....




Je ne peux qu'acquiescer à celle-là !


----------



## NED (17 Juillet 2005)

Paix aie son âme...


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Je ne peux qu'acquiescer à celle-là !



et je t'en remercie....


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Juillet 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> mais alors comment qu'on fait quand on voudrait que la tranche ne clignote pas, mais qu'on a po envie de donner de les sous?



Sacré Bobby, toujours droit au but, l'essentiel, tout l'essentiel, rien que l'essentiel !


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Juillet 2005)

mouarf!! 

allez, avoue plutot que je t'ai vole ta replique...


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Juillet 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> mouarf!!
> 
> allez, avoue plutot que je t'ai vole ta replique...



Attends un peu, toi, fais pas trop le malin, car demain matin, en voiture, et en route pour la Charente, on va voir si tu fais toujours ton petit effronté !   

EDIT : A ce propos, ces prochains jours, je vais disparaitre des forums, c'est pas que je ,boude, hein !


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Juillet 2005)

ah ben si c'est la Charente, nan je vais continuer a narguer!!
par contre si c'est l'inferieure... je vais moins sortir pendant quelques temps...


----------



## yvos (18 Juillet 2005)

*mais dites moi...* 
c'est totalement laid cet ananas. :affraid: :affraid:

Et un saint patron qui professe la bonne parole par intermitence, ça me rappelle trop Bernard Thibault   

tout fout les camp, mais les symboles se font rattraper par la bonne conscience écolo!


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Juillet 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ah ben si c'est la Charente, nan je vais continuer a narguer!!
> par contre si c'est l'inferieure... je vais moins sortir pendant quelques temps...



Ne crois pas ça, déjà, j'ai donné ton signalement à mon vieux pote Olive, qu'habite à La Rochelle, quand à mon séjour, il va alterner entre Mosnac (de Charente continentale) et Saint Palais sur Mer (Charente maritime), d'où une petite heure de voiture me mettra en bas de chez toi.

Compte tenu de la nouvelle réglementation sur les armes à feu, je me verrai contraint de rêgler ça à la tronçonneuse, j'espère que ça ne te pose pas de problème ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Juillet 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ne crois pas ça, déjà, j'ai donné ton signalement à mon vieux pote Olive, qu'habite à La Rochelle, quand à mon séjour, il va alterner entre Mosnac (de Charente continentale) et Saint Palais sur Mer (Charente maritime), d'où une petite heure de voiture me mettra en bas de chez toi.
> 
> Compte tenu de la nouvelle réglementation sur les armes à feu, je me verrai contraint de rêgler ça à la tronçonneuse, j'espère que ça ne te pose pas de problème ?


Si c'est le meme olive ca craint rien!!! 
sinon je prends le lance pierres... :siffle


----------



## danar (18 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Faisons un point sur les votes*
> Je suis déjà décapité, me voilà a présent crucifié...



Je comprends pas là... comment tu fais pour tenir ta tête dans les mains tout en étant crucifié ? C'est vrai quoi, ça manque de réalisme tout ça !
 :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2005)

danar a dit:
			
		

> Je comprends pas là... comment tu fais pour tenir ta tête dans les mains tout en étant crucifié ? C'est vrai quoi, ça manque de réalisme tout ça !
> :mouais:





les voies des sages sont infinies


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> les voies des sages sont infinies


 les voies??

si elles ne sont pas impenetrables, je m'en vais je ne veux rien savoir...
purfils, je suis decu...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> les voies??
> 
> si elles ne sont pas impenetrables, je m'en vais je ne veux rien savoir...
> purfils, je suis decu...





j'ai pas dis imprenables,  j'ai dis infinies


----------



## N°6 (18 Juillet 2005)

De toute façon l'auréole ça se met autour de la tête (ou à la limite sous les bras) mais en aucun cas autour du cou !


----------



## Hurrican (18 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pas dis imprenables,  j'ai dis infinies


Imprenables, impénétrables... çà devient cochon ici.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Juillet 2005)

*Vous me ferez tous*
5 Pater et 10 avé


----------



## Spyro (18 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Vous me ferez tous*
> 5 Pater et 10 avé


Et un paté de cochon non ?  :mouais:

_Et 100 balles et un mars ?_


----------



## danar (18 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Vous me ferez tous*
> 5 Pater et 10 avé



Et  pourquoi pas un chat pelé pendant qu'on y est ?


----------



## Hurrican (18 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Et un paté de cochon non ?  :mouais:


T'aurais pas plutôt une terrine de lièvre et quelques cornichons. :love:
J'amène un petit Chambertin et le pain, cà se marie très bien.  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> T'aurais pas plutôt une terrine de lièvre et quelques cornichons. :love:
> J'amène un petit Chambertin et le pain, cà se marie très bien.  :love:



miam  :love:


----------



## Hurrican (18 Juillet 2005)

Ben le mieux c'est avec un graton bordelais. 
J'avoue qu'avec un ami bordelais, on a marié nos terroirs une fois. Lui a amené un graton (ceux qui ne connaissent pas perdent quelque chose :love: ). Moi j'ai amené le Chambertin. Depuis qu'on les a associé, on sait que les deux régions sont faites pour s'entendre ! :love: :love:


----------



## katelijn (19 Juillet 2005)

Bon, depuis le temps que la tranche d'ananas est exposée, doit plus rester grand chose  
Fait chaud quand même.
A moins que les fidèles aient payé un congélateur d'exposition 
En plus, de source fiable, parait qu'elle a été bouffée


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Juillet 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est le meme olive ca craint rien!!!
> sinon je prends le lance pierres... :siffle



A pas peur, en fait, si je viens, ce sera pour te faire un bisou sur le front !  :rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Juillet 2005)

*Face à la fronde naissante de certains infidèles*
Je propose aux valeureuses âmes pures qui me supportent d'arborer une auréole-cercle purfilsdelasagesse dans leur signature.


----------



## katelijn (19 Juillet 2005)

je ne trouve plus mes lunettes de soleil


----------



## N°6 (19 Juillet 2005)

Qu'on lui tranche la....  :mouais:  Bah qu'on lui coupe l'électricité !


----------



## teo (19 Juillet 2005)

ça va être dur d'incorporer une auréole à mon casque de cosmonaute


Enfin ça pourrait faire icone russe


----------



## supermoquette (19 Juillet 2005)

je croyais que seul Bender pouvait avoir un cercle qui clignote ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Face à la fronde naissante de certains infidèles*
> Je propose aux valeureuses âmes pures qui me supportent d'arborer une auréole-cercle purfilsdelasagesse dans leur signature.


 


on peut l'avoir en rose ?


----------



## TranXarnoss (19 Juillet 2005)

L'offre est tentante, mais est-ce raisonnable, toute cette multiplications de mouvements claniques : le Cercle, le Triangle et maintenant l'Auréaole ?
Est-ce que ça ne risque pas de tourner à la guerre civile ?  
J'imagine que Lepurfilsdelasagesse y a songé.


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Face à la fronde naissante de certains infidèles*
> Je propose aux valeureuses âmes pures qui me supportent d'arborer une auréole-cercle purfilsdelasagesse dans leur signature.



Façon Stook sans la rotation...


----------



## Hurrican (19 Juillet 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> ... mais est-ce raisonnable, toute cette multiplications de mouvements claniques : le Cercle, le Triangle et maintenant l'Auréaole ?...


Allons, allons, le Triangle n'est pas un mouvement clanique ! 
Pour qu'il soit clanique, il faudrait un clan, or j'en suis le seul membre ! 
Tout comme Guytan et son carré ! 
Nous ne sommes que des mouvements de rébellion contre un système de castes qui tend à se mettre en place ! :love:

Vive le Triangle vert ! :love:


----------



## supermoquette (19 Juillet 2005)

colle le dans ton avatar :love:


----------



## TranXarnoss (19 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Allons, allons, le Triangle n'est pas un mouvement clanique !
> Pour qu'il soit clanique, il faudrait un clan, or j'en suis le seul membre !
> Tout comme Guytan et son carré !
> Nous ne sommes que des mouvements de rébellion contre un système de castes qui tend à se mettre en place ! :love:
> ...



Tous ces mouvements ne visent pas gagner des fidèles ? Je n'y comprends plus rien.
La stratégie aujourd'hui...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Juillet 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> L'offre est tentante, mais est-ce raisonnable, toute cette multiplications de mouvements claniques : le Cercle, le Triangle et maintenant l'Auréaole ?




*Ce n'est pas un appel au communautarisme camarade !*

par cette auréole clignotante vous affirmerez ainsi me soutenir dans la pénible épreuve que je traverse et qui a, comme vous l'aurez remarqué, la fâcheuse conséquence de faire souffrir vos rétines.

Avec cette auréole-ananas :

- Vous affirmerez au grand jour votre affection, votre amour, votre sympathie pour le purfils qui ½uvre tellement à faire triompher la paix et l'harmonie sur ces forums.
- Vous affirmerez que l'Amour est La valeur universelle que vous vous efforcez de répandre autour de vous en n'ayant de cesse de diffuser des ondes positives.
- Vous affirmerez que le purfilsdelasagesse est le prochain prophète !


----------



## yvos (19 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> - Vous affirmerez que le purfilsdelasagesse est le prochain prophète !


 
on jugera sur pièces: marche sur l'eau et distribue le vin d'abord, avant d'envisager le titre de prophète


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> distribue le vin d'abord




*Ca, *
c'est dans l'ordre des possibles


----------



## yvos (19 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Ca, *
> c'est dans l'ordre des possibles


 
cela me suffit 

...j'peux avoir une rasade?


----------



## N°6 (19 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> Avec cette auréole-ananas :
> 
> - Vous affirmerez au grand jour votre affection, votre amour, votre sympathie pour le purfils qui ½uvre tellement à faire triompher la paix et l'harmonie sur ces forums.
> - Vous affirmerez que l'Amour est La valeur universelle que vous vous efforcez de répandre autour de vous en n'ayant de cesse de diffuser des ondes positives.
> - Vous affirmerez que le purfilsdelasagesse est le prochain prophète !



Tu croix ?  Des clous !


----------



## guytantakul (19 Juillet 2005)

pis des noix, des bananes et des figues également !


----------



## lumai (19 Juillet 2005)

Mais c'est horriiiiiibleuuuuh !!! :affraid:

Vous allez arrêter avec vos ananas dans la signature ! :hein:


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Ce n'est pas un appel au communautarisme camarade !*
> 
> par cette auréole clignotante vous affirmerez ainsi me soutenir dans la pénible épreuve que je traverse et qui a, comme vous l'aurez remarqué, la fâcheuse conséquence de faire souffrir vos rétines.
> 
> ...



tu vas finir par tuer Spyro...........
au fait, la mienne qui tourne, ça compte aussi..?...


----------



## Hurrican (19 Juillet 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Tu croix ?  Des clous !


T'as raison N°6 ! 
Une croix et des clous (Dufort pour qu'il tienne encore...   ) et on va lui apprendre un truc au prophète !


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> T'as raison N°6 !
> Une croix et des clous (Dufort pour qu'il tienne encore...   ) et on va lui apprendre un truc au prophète !



La quadrature du cercle ?


----------



## Hurrican (19 Juillet 2005)

Le cercle ?  Ah non on ne fait pas partie de cette secte !


----------



## Spyro (19 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> Avec cette auréole-ananas :
> 
> - Vous affirmerez au grand jour votre affection, votre amour, votre sympathie pour le purfils qui ½uvre tellement à faire triompher la paix et l'harmonie sur ces forums.
> - Vous affirmerez que l'Amour est La valeur universelle que vous vous efforcez de répandre autour de vous en n'ayant de cesse de diffuser des ondes positives.
> - Vous affirmerez que le purfilsdelasagesse est le prochain prophète !


Un genre de "ruban jaune" quoi    
Il faut aussi le porter à la boutonière ?    

PS: t'inquiète Stook je suis pas épileptique  


--------​
Bon et puis je veux bien t'aider tiens, voila c'est pas mieux comme ça ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2005)

moi j'ai celui là comme cercle et ça me suffit amplement !!!     






.


----------



## Hurrican (19 Juillet 2005)

Ah ben moi je l'ai plus, avec la chaleur, j'ai les doigts qui gonflent, et çà me sert de trop.


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Un genre de "ruban jaune" quoi
> Il faut aussi le porter à la boutonière ?
> 
> PS: t'inquiète Stook je suis pas épileptique
> ...





Waoaw....celui là, il est bô d'ananas..........


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben moi je l'ai plus, avec la chaleur, j'ai les doigts qui gonflent, et çà me sert de trop.




"sert" ...... du verbe "servir" ou le verbe "serrer" ?


----------



## Hurrican (19 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> "sert" ...... du verbe "servir" ou le verbe "serrer" ?


Oups.  SI même Roberta corrige mes fautes, où va t'on ! 
"serre" effectivement.  
Désolé, mais je tape sur 3 trucs en même temps (WebSphere, Excel, et le forum), et je vais un peu vite.    Faute de français impardonnable, je serais privé de dessert ce soir.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Oups.  SI même Roberta corrige mes fautes, où va t'on !





mais alors tu dois pas le savoir    :

j'ai postulée comme modo uniquement pour les fautes d'ortographe 
et changer les gros mots en rose et moins gros


----------



## Hurrican (19 Juillet 2005)

Tu progresses, tu progresses. 
Bientôt tu écriras mieux en français que pas mal de nioubes adeptes du sms qui arpentent les forums.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Juillet 2005)

*Amis de l'orthographe*
rejoignez-moi et pourfendons ensemble ces cuistres  barbares qui s'adonnent au sabat smesque.

Avec moi, arborez, l'auréole-ananas


----------



## Spyro (19 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Bientôt tu écriras mieux en français que pas mal de nioubes adeptes du sms qui arpentent les forums.


Ça fait longtemps ça  
Mais surtout ne laisse pas tomber l'accent italien  
(Moi je préfère "coulotte", hurri  )


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Amis de l'orthographe*
> rejoignez-moi et pourfendons ensemble ces cuistres  barbares qui s'adonnent au sabat smesque.
> 
> Avec moi, arborez, l'auréole-ananas



Ah, non, Monsieur...   Je n'ai pas la rondelle qui palpite, moi, et pourtant, ce n'est pas cela qui m'empêche d'écrire correctement...


----------



## teo (19 Juillet 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ah, non, Monsieur...   Je n'ai pas la rondelle qui palpite, moi, et pourtant, ce n'est pas cela qui m'empêche d'écrire correctement...




*Bon allez, faisons oeuvre de charité...*
juste un moment... parceque j'l'aime bien sur TON avatar... et que j'ai voté dans ton sens...

_mais là par contre dans ma signature, j'ai un peu l'impression d'avoir une casserole qui gigote aux basques... ça fait un peu fête forraine, non ?_


Je cherche aussi des gens intéressés pour faire un groupe *Losange Gris *ou *Pentagone Irridescent*, histoire de diversifier (par MP merci...) 

Ca devient dur de vous suivre tous dans vos délires, faut arriver à suivre...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Juillet 2005)

*Patoch'*
fais-moi plaisir
et fais clignoter l'ostie que tu as dans le dos


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Patoch'*
> fais-moi plaisir
> et fais clignoter l'ostie que tu as dans le dos



C'est que je n'ai pas les compétences techniques pour le faire...  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Juillet 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> C'est que je n'ai pas les compétences techniques pour le faire...  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:




*MOI*
j'les ai


----------



## Spyro (19 Juillet 2005)

Par contre je vous préviens, la rondelle, en MP c'est encore pire  :rateau:  :love:


----------



## lumai (19 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Amis de l'orthographe*
> rejoignez-moi et pourfendons ensemble ces cuistres  barbares qui s'adonnent au sabat smesque.
> 
> Avec moi, arborez, l'auréole-ananas



Une rondelle ? Pour pourfendre ?
En plus un qui s'efface plusieurs fois par secondes ?

T'aurais pas un truc plus efficace ??? 
Et moins épileptique au passage aussi ! 


Tiens ! Sinon, un gateau à l'ananas pour jeudi soir...  elle serait utile ton auréole, là ! Et puis ça te permettrait de participer même à distance !
À moins qu'elle ne file Parkinson à ceux qui la croque !!!! :affraid:


----------



## mado (19 Juillet 2005)

"Miam, elle est bonne la nana, maman" comme dit mon fils, digne descendance de son cher papa


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ça fait longtemps ça
> Mais surtout ne laisse pas tomber l'accent italien
> (Moi je préfère "coulotte", hurri  )




haaa non, on m'interdit de laisser tomber l'accent italien....
par contre ceux français....j'en mets jamais


----------



## mado (19 Juillet 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Tiens ! Sinon, un gateau à l'ananas pour jeudi soir...  elle serait utile ton auréole, là ! Et puis ça te permettrait de participer même à distance !
> À moins qu'elle ne file Parkinson à ceux qui la croque !!!! :affraid:


 

Allez chiche, fais nous un gâteau monsieur le purfils. T'es en vacances non ? mon tégévé passe par nîmes, je le prends au passage


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> *Je cherche aussi des gens intéressés pour faire un groupePentagone Irridescent, histoire de diversifier (par MP merci...)
> 
> *


*



tu peux me faire un dessein de ce pentagone irridescent ?   

j'ai cherché mais gogole pas donné     *


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *MOI*
> j'les ai






et moi ????????????      


pourquoi moi j'ai pas les coeurs qui palpitents????


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et moi ????????????
> pourquoi moi j'ai pas les coeurs qui palpitents????




*En rose ?*
c'est bien ça ?


----------



## Hurrican (19 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi moi j'ai pas les coeurs qui palpitents????


Si t'as lé coeur qui palpite, faut consulter le docteur.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Juillet 2005)

Ouéééééééééééé!!!!! Je clignote comme une bête!!!! Trop stylish! :style:  :style:  :style:  :love:

Je dis MONSIEUR Purfils!


----------



## Spyro (19 Juillet 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Tiens ! Sinon, un gateau à l'ananas pour jeudi soir...


Ça c'est une bonne idée   

Non parce que je vous l'ai pas dit, mais j'adore ça moi l'ananas.
*Enfin... quand ça clignote pas...   *


----------



## Hurrican (19 Juillet 2005)

Mais heu ! 
Je demande l'arrêt immédiat de ces clignotements qui pourraient engendrer des crises d'épilepsie chez les sujets sensibles !  
En plus celà gène la lecture.
Et les tranches d'ananas se doivent de rester sur le gateau ! Elles n'ont pas été autorisées à sortir.


----------



## lumai (19 Juillet 2005)

Mado a dit:
			
		

> Allez chiche, fais nous un gâteau monsieur le purfils. T'es en vacances non ? mon tégévé passe par nîmes, je le prends au passage



J'peux essayer, j'ai jamais fait !...


----------



## Spyro (19 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu peux me faire un dessein de ce pentagone


Ah, les desseins du Pentagone...  :hein:
_Hum pas de politique  _


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2005)

vu z'avezz vu ??????      

je suis prete pour feter noel   













merci le sage  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## semac (19 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> vu z'avezz vu ??????
> 
> je suis prete pour feter noel
> 
> ...




ça donne un peu envie de vomir quand on le regarde longtemps ton avatar !!
désolé, mais c'est tout l'effet que ça me fait ! :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> ça donne un peu envie de vomir quand on le regarde longtemps ton avatar !!
> désolé, mais c'est tout l'effet que ça me fait ! :rose:





si tu veux vraiment m'admirer longtemp je te conseille d'aller voir mon profil
ou les photos de "coup de vieux" 

par contre je ne garantie pas l'arret de ton estomac


----------



## Spyro (19 Juillet 2005)

*Il faut bannir le purfils*
Avant qu'il ne fasse davantage d'émules !


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> *Il faut bannir le purfils*
> Avant qu'il ne fasse davantage d'émules !




Argh.....ils ont le syndrome de Poildep.....nom de nom.....argh.....


----------



## Modern__Thing (19 Juillet 2005)

Le PurFils fait tellement parler de lui qu'il fait même la couverture de Voici  dans "Chic la réclame" !!!!


----------



## teo (20 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Le PurFils fait tellement parler de lui qu'il fait même la couverture de Voici  dans "Chic la réclame" !!!!




et les 2 couv' sont du feu de dieu comme on dit par là-bas...   


*Bon j'ai enlevé mon machin qui clignote (je préfère nettement)*
mais j'ai une série limitée de mon avatar pour le -purfilsdelasagesse-, je verrai combien de temps je la garde... j'ai fait ce que j'ai pu


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (20 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> mais j'ai une série limitée de mon avatar pour le -purfilsdelasagesse-, je verrai combien de temps je la garde... j'ai fait ce que j'ai pu




*J'avais déjà coulé une larme hier soir*
en me voyant en "une" d'un magazine pipeule mais là, Téo, my friend, mes yeux se mouillent à nouveau, j'en dilue mon café de quelques larmes bien senties...



 :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (20 Juillet 2005)

mon dieu si c'est laid


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (20 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> mon dieu si c'est laid




*toi tu serais si beau*
avec des moustaches clignotantes


----------



## yvos (20 Juillet 2005)

je crois que je suis le seul couillon sur les 248933334712 inscrit à m'être fait berné par le prophète de pacotille. J'ai bien l'ananas qui tue les yeux, mais la rasade de pinard, je l'attend toujours


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *toi tu serais si beau*
> avec des moustaches clignotantes



Chiche!!!!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (20 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> la rasade de pinard, je l'attend toujours



*ton verre est sur la table depuis hier...*
 et urge-toi de rappliquer... je ne répond pas de la durée de vie de la bouteille entamée...


----------



## TranXarnoss (20 Juillet 2005)

Mais ça marche en plus, ça clignote dans tous les sens.
Une vraie multiplication des adorateurs !
Vous êtes beaux.


----------



## Hurrican (20 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *ton verre est sur la table depuis hier...*
> et urge-toi de rappliquer... je ne répond pas de la durée de vie de la bouteille entamée...



Mais c'est sacrilège ! 
Il va être complètement éventé maintenant !


----------



## lumai (20 Juillet 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> Vous êtes beaux.



Pas beaux, non... épileptiques ! 
Et j'ai comme l'impression que tu es toi aussi contaminé. Pire qu'une spirale cet ananas ! :affraid:
Mais tu peux encore réagir et ne pas laisser cet éblouissement imprégner définitivement ta rétine...

La persistence rétinienne comme technique d'endoctrinement ! On aura tout vu ! :hein:


----------



## yvos (20 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *ton verre est sur la table depuis hier...*
> et urge-toi de rappliquer... je ne répond pas de la durée de vie de la bouteille entamée...


 
en même temps, on est pas super nombreux, une bouteille pour deux, c'est correct au petit déjeuner


----------



## Hurrican (20 Juillet 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Et j'ai comme l'impression que tu es toi aussi contaminé. Pire qu'une spirale cet ananas ! :affraid:


Remarque que ton chapeau...


----------



## lumai (20 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Remarque que ton chapeau...


 Non non mon chapeau ne clignotera pas !


----------



## supermoquette (20 Juillet 2005)

déjà qu'il tourne


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (20 Juillet 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Non non mon chapeau ne clignotera pas !



*tu veux peut être*
faire danser tes petits pieds alors ?


----------



## Hurrican (20 Juillet 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Non non mon chapeau ne clignotera pas !


Non, non... Je voulais juste dire qu'il était pas très éloigné de la tranche d'ananas...


----------



## N°6 (20 Juillet 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Non non mon chapeau ne clignotera pas !




On parie ?


----------



## lumai (20 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *tu veux peut être*
> faire danser tes petits pieds alors ?


 Bah déjà un peu dans ma signature ... 
(made in Spyro, petit rappel au passage :love: )


----------



## N°6 (20 Juillet 2005)




----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (20 Juillet 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

>


*comme quoi*
il ne faut jamais dire jamais...


----------



## supermoquette (20 Juillet 2005)

Frère arrête de te moquer


----------



## lumai (20 Juillet 2005)

:affraid:
:affraid:
:affraid:

Mais qu'as-tu fait à mon chapeau !!! :sick:
Jamais le clignotage n'investira mon avatar ! 

Cette farce alternative ne passera pas par moi !!! :modo:


----------



## mado (20 Juillet 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

>


 
La liste des victimes du gang des clignoteurs s'allonge..
Lumaï, je suis sûre de pas te rater au train bleu demain


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (20 Juillet 2005)

*Je ne me moque pas*
très cher frère

je ne fais juste qu'admirer le pas de danse qu'esquisse somptueusement la demoiselle


----------



## yvos (20 Juillet 2005)

il sait tout faire ce prophète


----------



## N°6 (20 Juillet 2005)

Hé hé hé !


----------



## lumai (20 Juillet 2005)

Bon... Heureusement que le rythme est moins fébrile que le clignotage de ton ananas...


----------



## N°6 (20 Juillet 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Bon... Heureusement que le rythme est moins fébrile que le clignotage de ton ananas...



Faut pas dire des trucs comme ça...


----------



## supermoquette (20 Juillet 2005)

elle est charmante lumai quand elle s'enerve :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (20 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> il sait tout faire ce prophète




*Yvos, héberlué*
n'en crois pas ses yeux


----------



## yvos (20 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Yvos, héberlué*
> n'en crois pas ses yeux


 


:affraid: :affraid: 
:affraid: :affraid: 
:affraid: :affraid:


----------



## teo (20 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *J'avais déjà coulé une larme hier soir*
> en me voyant en "une" d'un magazine pipeule mais là, Téo, my friend, mes yeux se mouillent à nouveau, j'en dilue mon café de quelques larmes bien senties...
> 
> 
> ...


Je croyais que tu étais au pinard ? 



			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> mon dieu si c'est laid



On aime ou on aime pas, j'en suis conscient, mais au moins ça clignote pas   
Si vous insistez, je le gifanimise    :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Juillet 2005)

Woaw.....super ce fil devient un magnifique fil pour epileptique......


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

>



c'est utilisé comme signal de detresse dans les embouteillages ?   





   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Je ne me moque pas*
> très cher frère
> je ne fais juste qu'admirer le pas de danse qu'esquisse somptueusement la demoiselle




et la musique? j'entends pas là !!!!  



    :love:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

>





cher magicien, que tu predis pour mon avenir ?


----------



## Spyro (20 Juillet 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Bah déjà un peu dans ma signature ...
> (made in Spyro, petit rappel au passage :love: )


C'est de tibo la vahiné


----------



## lumai (20 Juillet 2005)

Oups ! :rose:

made in tibo alors


----------



## guytantakul (20 Juillet 2005)

Mais, vous... vous... 
Ah non, tiens si, ben non, ah mais si, euh non... 
Ah, tenez-vous tranquille sinon je ne peux rien dire et c'est que du flood


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Novembre 2005)

_*NOUS SOMMES DE PLUS EN PLUS NOMBREUX À CLIGNOTER... CA VA CONVULSER VELU!!! *_


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Novembre 2005)

*Peut être faudrait-il placer un avertissement*
à l'intention des épileptiques à l'entrée du bar


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Novembre 2005)

Certes... Ce serait la moindre des courtoisies...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Novembre 2005)

*Tous ensembles, clignotons *
et aimons-nous les uns les autres dans un élan de cyber-fraternité jamais vu encore à ce jour.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Novembre 2005)

:bebe: :bebe: :bebe: :bebe: :bebe: :bebe: :style: :king:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Novembre 2005)

*Un jour nouveau se lève*
sur un monde meilleur.

Nous clignotons et clignoterons pour la joie et le bonheur et la fraternité et l'amitié entre les peuples et la bière fraîche.







:love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Novembre 2005)

Freelancer
supermoquette
Robertav
backcat
Stook
Mado
bouche dorée
lasagesse
jaipatoukompri
globalcut
leconcombremaské
Taho
Hurrican

...

Rejoignez-nous immédiatement ici pour une expérience unique d'iArt...
La constitution de la plus longue guirlande clignotante virtuelle...
Laissez vous tenter par le goût unique de l'avant-garde, et le frisson que procure la grande aventure de la création!!!


----------



## lumai (27 Novembre 2005)

Vous fournissez l'aspirine ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Novembre 2005)

AAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRGH!!!!! Elle a tout cassé la guirlande!!!!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Novembre 2005)

*L'iArt, une initiative d'avenir*
ouvrant sur de nouvelles perspectives et reculant encore un peu plus loin les frontères de la création graphique.

We want you for iArt !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> AAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRGH!!!!! Elle a tout cassé la guirlande!!!!



... D'un autre côté le mythe de Sisyphe peut donner un concept intérressant... T'en penses quoi, purfils?


----------



## mado (27 Novembre 2005)

Présente ! :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Novembre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Présente ! :love:


:bebe: :bebe: :bebe: :style: :love:


----------



## dool (27 Novembre 2005)

Arg...demander comme ça je vais être obligée de remettre le mien :sick:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... D'un autre côté le mythe de Sisyphe peut donner un concept intérressant... T'en penses quoi, purfils?




*Notre quête est noble*
il est bon de nous rappeler que notre combat n'en est qu'à ses premiers balbutiements.
Nous ½uvrons pour un monde plus beau et continuerons encore à le faire pour que nos enfants et les enfants de nos enfants puissent vivre en cyber-harmonie.

Nous sommes des précurseurs, l'adversité nous renforce.


----------



## Bouche Dorée (27 Novembre 2005)

le temps d'une pause...  :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Novembre 2005)

A force de clignoter, ils ont fini par tourner ... mad ! :hosto: :modo:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2005)

mais c'est parfait tous ces clignotements !!!!!    

bientot c'est Noel , viteeee un arbre !!!!    





........et les cadeaux aussi


----------



## lumai (27 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Notre quête est noble*
> il est bon de nous rappeler que notre combat n'en est qu'à ses premiers balbutiements.
> Nous ½uvrons pour un monde plus beau et continuerons encore à le faire pour que nos enfants et les enfants de nos enfants puissent vivre en cyber-harmonie.
> 
> Nous sommes des précurseurs, l'adversité nous renforce.


Et ça paye au moins ?


----------



## valoriel (27 Novembre 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Et ça paye au moins?


Boff... :mouais:

à votre bon coeur, comme dit le titre!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Novembre 2005)

ha, c'est ici qu'on clignote en coeur....
bon, clignotons...


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Novembre 2005)

mince...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (28 Novembre 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Et ça paye au moins ?



*l'iArt est une initiative totalement désintéressée*
Nous n'avons aucune intention mercantile.
Notre guirlande, tel un manifeste, clame à la face du monde que nous sommes des artisans du BEAU, que notre idéal est la SUBLIME.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (28 Novembre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Boff... :mouais:
> à votre bon coeur, comme dit le titre!!




*Mécréant*
statique


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Novembre 2005)

:sleep: :sleep: :sleep: ... Salut, Dan 
Allez! Au boulot!


----------



## mado (28 Novembre 2005)

Dan !!!

Ma voix clignote aujourd'hui. Y'a qu'un son sur deux qui sort.
C'est l'osmose parfaite.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (28 Novembre 2005)

*Et moi c'est ma motivation*
professionnelle qui clignote en ce fucking lundi matin...






:rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (28 Novembre 2005)

*C'est qui ce Dan*
dont vous parlez tout le temps ?





:love:


----------



## dool (28 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *C'est qui ce Dan*
> dont vous parlez tout le temps ?
> 
> 
> ...




Juste le type à qui Mado a découpé les fleurs sur ses chemises pour en faire son avatar ! 

Un type quoi....


----------



## supermoquette (28 Novembre 2005)

M'étant fait remontrer par un admin, un doute effroyable me saisi : lit-il mes posts ??? :affraid:


----------



## mado (28 Novembre 2005)

Pas besoin de te lire pour te voir.


----------



## Luc G (28 Novembre 2005)

L'électricien n'est toujours pas passé par ici, pour réparer les faux-contacts ?   C'est encore une histoire de privatisation d'EDF !


----------



## supermoquette (28 Novembre 2005)

Pas con, ça.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (28 Novembre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> L'électricien n'est toujours pas passé par ici, pour réparer les faux-contacts ?   C'est encore une histoire de privatisation d'EDF !




*Je comptais me refaire en étant difficilement parvenu à acheter quelques titres*
il va falloir attendre...




:casse:
 



:bebe:


----------



## La mouette (28 Novembre 2005)

A bas les courts jus

:mouais:
:mouais: 
:mouais: 


Vive les jus  

SM a séché ??? pas assez de liquide ?:mouais:  :bebe: :casse:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> M'étant fait remontrer par un admin, un doute effroyable me saisi : lit-il mes posts ??? :affraid:




et c'est lui qui a mis ton avatar au seche linge ?  

il a raté le programme, il est devenu presque invisible  tellement il a retrici


----------



## La mouette (28 Novembre 2005)

*Superminimoquette* :love:


----------

